# Four Blades from Boker



## Phil Elmore (Aug 23, 2004)

*Link: Boker AK74*






*Link: Boker H&K Tanto HK14*






*Link: Boker Magnum BO007*






*Link: Boker Advanced Folding Dagger*


----------



## Northstorm (Sep 15, 2004)

I really like that Boker HK14 Tanto.  It meets all the criteria I have for a small fighting knife and is a legal carry knife as best I can tell.  My only concern with the Tanto is that it could possibly be considered a two edged knife, although I am not sure if a prosecutor has ever tried that.  If I knew for certain that it was considered a single edged knife, all my small folders would be Tanto blades.  

Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------

